# Outback Decals



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

Just wondering if any new if Keystone will replace worn/faded decals ? I have a 2007 25rss that the Outback name on front is strating to peal, when I purhcased the trailer my trusty old sales rep said Keystone would replace any decals for life,, Guess what, I called the dealership today I was told they only warranty for one year.. OMG ,, the sales rep Lied to me..LOL


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

A sales rep LIED. Never heard of that before.









C


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that salesman must have been getting desperate to come up with that one!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

That would be a money loosing deal, several of ours are peeling also.







As far as a dealer lying, I'm sure that would never really happen, just ask them!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My front one is also peeling away and looks really bad and Our friend's is doing the same but my other decals are OK.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

So is mine!! As soon as it cools down, the remainder is off of there!!! No more free advertisement, on the front anyway!!!!


----------



## myrtle beach bums (May 25, 2009)

newbie said:


> Just wondering if any new if Keystone will replace worn/faded decals ? I have a 2007 25rss that the Outback name on front is strating to peal, when I purhcased the trailer my trusty old sales rep said Keystone would replace any decals for life,, Guess what, I called the dealership today I was told they only warranty for one year.. OMG ,, the sales rep Lied to me..LOL


Hi,

Our front is peeling a little bit, but our side was peeling and looked really bad. I purchased new ones through Camping World in Myrtle Beach, SC. I have a friend who makes signs help me replace the old one. It was really fairly simple to do and I had to replace them because the side had faded and under where the old decal was was darker and there really was no choice but to replace it with a new decal. It was just too obvious. Nothing ever seems to be simple does it?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You would _think_ they'd want their advertising up there, wouldn't ya?

But somebody's got the idea started here, maybe we should come up with our own GIANT Outbackers.com membership sticker!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My front ones are also peeling badly. Sooner or later , I might remove entire thing, for now, not a big concern.


----------



## NHRA Larry (Jan 30, 2008)

The "Outback" decal looked really bad, so being keystone wouldn't help, I got some 3M adhesive remover and now my outback sports NO logo.







So if you see what looks like an outback but can't be sure, It could just me...


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

My is peeling, too, but I didn't know how to get rid of the remaining "gunk". Thanks for letting me know what to use!1

AZthroop


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been using a 'Sharpie' to fill in the missing spots on my front decal








AnyHoo, you can use that 3M adhesive remover to get rid of the gunk, like Larry suggest. It works very well.

Crazy decals.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hair dryer and start peeling. It will come off easily and entirely. The list price is about $60 for a new one.


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Hair dryer and start peeling. It will come off easily and entirely. The list price is about $60 for a new one.


California Jim, do you put your pants on one leg at a time?


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine is not peeling yet although it is a 2009. It does sit in the sun all day. I swear the decal on my old sunline you could watch it peel/shrink.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My driver side decals look much worse than the others. I think I store it with that side facing the Southern sun. Hope to get a little more out of them before I replace or just run sterile









J


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

I removed the front "Outback" decal yesterday. Used "Goof Off" to get the adhesive off. Washed it ,then used Turtle Wax "Ice". Now it looks fabulous like it came from the factory shiny. No ghosting whatsoever.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

ckibbe said:


> Hair dryer and start peeling. It will come off easily and entirely. The list price is about $60 for a new one.


California Jim, do you put your pants on one leg at a time?
[/quote]


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Hair dryer and start peeling. It will come off easily and entirely. The list price is about $60 for a new one.


Just checked with 2 different dealers this spring, because after 5 years mine is horrible. They quoted me $250-$300 for a new front decal. I would replace it in a heartbeat for $60.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Been working on taking mine off today. I got the last 4 letters off. Three left to go.

Now mine says "OUT"!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Joonbee said:


> Hair dryer and start peeling. It will come off easily and entirely. The list price is about $60 for a new one.


Just checked with 2 different dealers this spring, because after 5 years mine is horrible. They quoted me $250-$300 for a new front decal. I would replace it in a heartbeat for $60.
[/quote]

Check with another dealer. I did replace mine and am pretty sure that is what I paid because I bought 3 of them. 1 for a friend with a new to him but faded Outback, and two for me. One to put on immediately and another one for when I sell the Outback in a few years.

Good Luck


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So what about the swooshes? One of mine on the front is the only one peeling. I guess that isn't too bad being parked in the sun up here.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Hair dryer and start peeling. It will come off easily and entirely. The list price is about $60 for a new one.


Just checked with 2 different dealers this spring, because after 5 years mine ais horrible. They quoted me $250-$300 for a new front decal. I would replace it in a heartbeat for $60.
[/quote]

General RV, Canton, Ohio

Jeff in the parts dept. at General RV quoted me $11.95 for the "Outback" logo's that go on the 2 sides and rear. Also, $29.95 for the larger one that goes on the front. I assume there is a shipping charge to include but not much money for the stickers. My swooshes are ok but the OB logos are horrible. Not sure if the size of the logos change but mine is a 2005 25rss. I have provided link above.
crunchman


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I was also quoted approx $60 for the parts only for both the "Outback" decal on the front and the swooshes. I'm sure if you paid for them to apply the decals on your trailer, they would charge $250-$300. 
Since our swooshes weren't that bad, we just replaced the "Outback" on the front. We did have to pay for shipping and had to pick it up at the dealer. They also had to have our VIN# in order for them to order it. DH and DS applied the new one and it looks much better. Will wait for the swooshes are really bad before we replace those.


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Our 2007 31 KFW looks horrible on the front. the sides are just showing a little shrinkage is all. For $60, you would think Outback would send us each one for free. I would gladly pay the postage if the covered their junky decals.







Guess I will call them to see if I qualify for a new one. I can install it my self.


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

Chabbie1 said:


> I was also quoted approx $60 for the parts only for both the "Outback" decal on the front and the swooshes. I'm sure if you paid for them to apply the decals on your trailer, they would charge $250-$300.
> Since our swooshes weren't that bad, we just replaced the "Outback" on the front. We did have to pay for shipping and had to pick it up at the dealer. They also had to have our VIN# in order for them to order it. DH and DS applied the new one and it looks much better. Will wait for the swooshes are really bad before we replace those.


We are also in NorCal and wonder if you can provide the dealer name where you got your decals? I was quoted $160 (decals only) for our 2007 23RS. I have removed the front OUTBACK because of peeling, but it looks naked.
Thanks, Rick


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

VacaRick:

Ours also looked naked and we didn't like it either.

We called Happy Daze RV in Sacramento and they ordered it for us. We had to go and pick it up at their parts shop. We have an 2004 Outback and you would think that the price would be the same for your 2007. I know the designs are different, but who knows. Good luck!
Be prepared to give them your VIN# so they can order the parts. Oh, and ask them when you pick it up if they will give you a plastic scraper to help apply it on your trailer. They threw that in for us, said they had plenty laying around.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If money has to come out of my pocket, it's not going to be to provide advertisement for Outback.

A nice mountain scene maybe?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My Outback logo looks terrible this year, but my Outbackers logo is still looking good! I'll peel my Outback logo off if I have time before we leave tomorrow.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, that didn't last long! I noticed this weekend the front decal is peeling like I've read about. Thing is, I just brought the trailer home a few weeks ago. I only looked quickly and saw the "B" in Outback and the mountain scene are the spots that are obvious. I even looked at all the decals during the PDI for this reason!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Keystone sent John and I a placement front decal and 2 side decals for free last year at the 2 year old mark. We have not replaced them and do not plan on doing so until the old one look REALLY bad. 
I contacted Keystone via e-mail last Spring with our vin#, purchase date, and model along with an explanation of the 3 decals in question. They repsoneded within a week requesting photos. After sending the photos, we received the decals abot 2 weeks later. 
We actually were surprised, however, VERY pleased.
The stripes and swoosh decals are very common and used on many brands. The postion in which they are applied varies. I have seen them on ebay many time. Phillip


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Has anyone thought about applying some clear bra material over the decals?

The 3M Stuff is bulletproof for the front of cars. I would think you could get it installed pretty easy since it is a flat surface.

I'll be looking into this soon. I have a good body shop that should be able to hook me up.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I was thinking about something to repair the decals. Seems like it will be an ongoing problem. I guess I'll wait until it looks worse to have a better picture for a replacement. I'll look up that 3M stuff.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I was waxing front for spring cleaning and check. Last remnants letters of 'Outback' are drawing up small. LOL Not much left but the dirty glue 'Outback. 
I think I am going to make a template out of 'Froggy' tape and going to spray paint the letters.

Hmmm maybe Line-X the 'Outback' letters?








Black or Red?

Oh, this is going to turn out good


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Hair dryer and start peeling. It will come off easily and entirely. The list price is about $60 for a new one.


California Jim, do you put your pants on one leg at a time?
[/quote]









[/quote]

Read this an blew coffee out of my nose! Tis the season to be an Outbacker!

Sounds like this is a problem and not only with older OB's. Mine is a 2005 and all are in good condition.Not sure why so many are doing this. I almost want to go back and look at the locations for the different complaints. Lots of temp changes, high heat, etc. Especially for something that is only a couple of years old, if I were Keystone I would be concerned. Nothing will make a unit look schleppier (Is that a word..I think I just invented a word...) more quickly then peeling logos.

I just checked on-line dictionaries. I am patenting the word "Schleppier"

Schleppier: To appear schleppy. 1. Disheveled 2. Unkept. 3. Peeling Outback Decals
The 2007 Outback appeared schleppier than the 2005 Outback because of its peeling decals...

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, it's bee-u-t-ful day here in New England, so I started early de-winterizing of the Nimitz... vacuming, wipeing down the counters, airing out all the matteress'. Washed all the silverware, pots/pans etc. Gave her a walk around, and when I got to the front cap- OMG- the tops of all my OUTBACK letters are peeling!







I've washed, and waxed this nose clip a hundred times to prevent just this. Funny thing is, none of the "mountains and swirls" are peeling, just the letters. The only main difference I can see is they are dark maroon....maybe the dark colors dont do well with temp change. Now I'm faced with a temp repair, and glue up the letters, or heat them up with a hair dryer and peel em off. GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

The front decal on our 2008 is starting to peel at the top, I called my dealer that we bought the trailer from and was told that the front decal is $140.00!!

He did tell me that a couple of local people will make the decal if you take a picture of it and that it would be about half the price. Will find out who they were next week and get in contact with them.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Our one year old 2010 230RS just started peeling. I was out washing and waxing this week and found it.

JR


----------



## SnowChicken (Jun 20, 2009)

From - [email protected]]
Outback Front Decal

You need to contact Graphix Unlimited 574-546-3770

Keystone is not willing to help replace on a year one unit.....Eh!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

SnowChicken said:


> From - [email protected]]
> Outback Front Decal
> 
> You need to contact Graphix Unlimited 574-546-3770
> ...


x2

they are the cheapest I have seen. (thanks to Clarkely) My trailer is an 04 and they started doing decals for Outbackers in 06. So, I will now have a front decal for an 06-07. Kind of an upgrade I guess. Anyway $87 shipped to my door. I had quotes of double and triple from dealers.

I did ask her what the new ones, like 09-10 lokked like and how much. She said the newer years you have to go thru the dealer, so maybe you can pit them against each other. Dealer said to blame you, Graphix Umlimited said I have to go thru you, etc.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, my 2007 29BHS looks horrible on the front and the driver's side. The front "Outback" letters are shrinking and curling up around the edges. And the driver's side decals are wrinkled up and curling at the edges, too. (Those sides face south and west.) I haven't contacted my dealer yet, because of the responses I see here, and I didn't want to give them too big a laugh (replacing them after 3-1/2 years). You'd think that Keystone would be concerned as to what other folks think of their products. But if someone sees peeling decals after just three years, they'd have to wonder about the quality of the rest of the trailer!

I know times are tough, but in this industry, image is everything! If I don't like the way a trailer looks, I won't ask any more questions.

I'd sure replace them myself if Keystone would send me some. (But I guess I'd have to ask, first.







)

Mike

(PS: Here at work, we have an annual "Bring Your Toy To Work" day, when folks bring in restored cars, motorcycles, boats, RVs, etc. We get to vote for our favorite "toy." I thought about bringing my Outback this year and setting it up in the parking lot, but when I looked at the decals I decided not to. Yeah, they look that bad!)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> Yeah, my 2007 29BHS looks horrible on the front and the driver's side. The front "Outback" letters are shrinking and curling up around the edges. And the driver's side decals are wrinkled up and curling at the edges, too. (Those sides face south and west.) I haven't contacted my dealer yet, because of the responses I see here, and I didn't want to give them too big a laugh (replacing them after 3-1/2 years). You'd think that Keystone would be concerned as to what other folks think of their products. But if someone sees peeling decals after just three years, they'd have to wonder about the quality of the rest of the trailer!
> 
> I know times are tough, but in this industry, image is everything! If I don't like the way a trailer looks, I won't ask any more questions.
> 
> ...


Mine had gotten so peeled back that I "shaved" them a few times a year that past few years just to get rid of the big curls. Can't wait for the new one.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

SnowChicken said:


> You need to contact Graphix Unlimited 574-546-3770


I am wondering if anyone has ordered any decals from Graphix Unlimited? Is Graphix Unlimited the company that Keystone uses or are they a separate company that Keystone recommended? I am at the point of needing to totally remove the front decal as a majority has already curled and pulled away.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I am awaiting my graphic from them now. They are the company that Keystone uses for their decals. Keystone has a 1 yr warranty and Graphix Unlimited apparently has a 5 year warranty. Clarkely was supposed to get some graphix under their warranty. Mine was out of warranty and they didn't make mine anyway. Keystone was using someone else prior to 2006, so I bought a 2006 front decal for $88. They will only sell graphics up to 2009. Anything newer you have to go thru Keystone.

Will let you know how mine turns out when I get it.

Jim


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I emailed and called Graphix Unlimited a month or two ago. They said they would take care of it, but I'm still waiting on a reply or decal. I emailed again yesterday.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a good clear photo of a 2006 decal? I am wondering how it looks compared to the earlier ones.

Joonbee, did they give you the size of the front decal?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> Does anyone have a good clear photo of a 2006 decal? I am wondering how it looks compared to the earlier ones.
> 
> Joonbee, did they give you the size of the front decal?


It went in the mail to me today, so I will measure it. Although I may have them and I have a picture of it on my computer at home. Will post it tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

My OB decals are also looking very poor. I've already submitted an email to Graphix Unlimited and am waiting for a response. Has anyone got a name of a support person at Graphix Unlimited they can relay to me in case I have to call?

Thanks!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I spoke ot Tera Tener. I actually have to call her, because my first quote was like $78ish on the phone and then when I followed up a few weeks later I got and email quote for $87ish (figured that was with shipping). Then they notified me that it was shipped adn the bill was $98ish. So make sure you get solid numbers from them.

Here are pics of the results. Be careful putting it on and have help. I came up with some wrinkles doin by myself and it was winding. IMPATIENT







but you can't tell until you get close and by then I will offer you a beer


----------

